# Best Buy Easy Change Scrollsaw.



## shedhead (3 Apr 2011)

I am looking to buy a good mid to top range scrollsaw. The top of the must have list is a Quick/Easy blade change. What makes and models do you recommend. I asked about converting my Decoflex with an easy change clamp, but the answers were to difficult for my non technical brain, it started to over heat just reading the suggestions  :lol: 
I have saw on Youtube a Dewalt saw that looks just what I need, but can not see any in UK. What about an Axminster or Jet scrollsaw are they good. Most of my other equipment is from Axminster.


----------



## StevieB (5 Apr 2011)

Top of the range in the UK is traditionally regarded as Hegner. These apparently came off patent a couple of years ago and this is why the Axminster model is almost identical but half the price. You can get quick change top clamps for them and tensioning is via means of a simple lever, which is very useful. The DeWalt is not sold in the UK, although they very rarely appear on e-bay. Excalibur are now selling in the UK I believe, which have a good reputation in the US but I have no personal experience of them. Some people also swear by Diamond saws, although this was a 'one man' manufacturing process and he has now passed away. I have used one of these and sold it as I didn't get on with it at all, but I appear to be in the minority of users. Hitting google is probably the best way of finding reviews, but most of these are US sites as there simply is not the user base in the UK. Once you have found one you like then see if you can get it imported!

HTH,

Steve


----------



## shedhead (5 Apr 2011)

Steve, Thanks for the info. I have been looking at the Axminster AWFS18. Just a pitty Christmas is so far away. I will work away with my Decoflex.


----------



## Blister (5 Apr 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG2CiH8bbtk
.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU3V3MdkaJg
.


----------



## Mike Wingate (6 Apr 2011)

Hegner with a QR blade holder.


----------

